# Right way to drill out a lock?



## chuckb7718 (Aug 27, 2011)

I stopped at a yard sale this morning and picked up a 2 drawer file cabinet.
The guy was fussing at his kid for pushing in the lock at the time (no keys).
He was mad enough that he just gave me the cabinet.

Can I just drill out the lock or should I take the cabinet to a locksmith?


----------



## RockyS (Aug 27, 2011)

A drill will make short work of the lock and open it quickly. If you do it carefully you could buy a new lock to replace the bad one cheaper than a locksmith.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 27, 2011)

RockyS said:


> A drill will make short work of the lock and open it quickly. If you do it carefully you could buy a new lock to replace the bad one cheaper than a locksmith.



Any tips on the "careful" part?
I was just gonna put a bit thru the key slot.
Bit size and stuff?


----------



## RockyS (Aug 27, 2011)

I used a small bit and went as slow as possible.


----------



## bml (Aug 27, 2011)

I have drilled out a couple dozen padlocks with a 1/4" bit, it works great.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 27, 2011)

Inside the cylinder is a metal housing for all the pins and springs to stay in, which in turn go up and down with the cuts into the key blank.  When you drill this out with a 1/4 inch drill bit, it will shred it all to pieces inside it.   The internals should then just slide out and the lock is basically useless.  If you don't plan on having a lock, then your finished at this point.   You can get a replacement lock fairly easy.   If you were closer Chuck, I'd try my hand at picking it for you.   I'm not a locksmith but I did take 40 hours of course in locksmithing and simple things like opening locks is not a biggie.   Unfortunately I don't have Master Sets otherwise it would be open already.   Now where did I have my tools last?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, this thread really makes me wonder about how secure my stands and stuff really are.  I hope the thieves don't start carrying Dewalt 18V rechargeable drills with 1/4" drill bits.


----------



## Money man (Aug 27, 2011)

Chuck, google the lock brand and manufacturer. There are places on the web that sell the replacement keys. 

Google search yielded this but there are more.  
http://www.cubiclekeys.com/


----------



## biggsteve (Aug 27, 2011)

nothing is ever really safe.

years ago, bikers would chain their harleys up.

then, along comes a thief with a spray can of liquid nitrogen.
he freezes the chain.  smashes it with a hammer.  bike is gone.

car alarm?  thieves use a taser or stun gun.  one zap.  the alarm is fried.  away they go.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 27, 2011)

biggsteve said:


> nothing is ever really safe.
> 
> years ago, bikers would chain their harleys up.
> 
> ...



You watch too many movies, if you zap a car enough to fry an alarm, you will also fry the ECM and you won't anywhere with a fried ECM.


----------



## safebuilder (Aug 27, 2011)

You can drill the lock as mentioned...pm me and I will send you to a supplier for new lock...SafeBuilder......to prevent drilling we random mount locks on our doors/safes.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the tips fellas. Lock came right out. That was some very soft metal. If the filings hadn't stuck to a magnet, I'd have thought the lock was aluminum!


----------



## bml (Aug 28, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Wow, this thread really makes me wonder about how secure my stands and stuff really are.  I hope the thieves don't start carrying Dewalt 18V rechargeable drills with 1/4" drill bits.




Very true DEE. The old saying that a lock only keeps an honest man honest is very true.


----------

